# [Closed] Open Fur December 2022 Writing Requests



## WhiteFur (Nov 30, 2022)

Hey mates ^^
I’m now open for December writing requests, so if you have a request I’d be happy to work on it! Plz note that I have a limited number of slots (only 3) so I can finish the requests before the end of this year. First come, first serve basis.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 1, 2022)

How generous of you! So what do you usually write?


----------



## WhiteFur (Dec 1, 2022)

redhusky said:


> How generous of you! So what do you usually write?


Nice to hear from you mate! 

That's a good question, I mostly write anthro fanfiction. I'm better at writing fighting scenes most of the time and I'm trying to improve my romance skills. I don't write smut and haven't attempted to write it either (mostly cuz I'm 15). I hope it gives you an idea of what I write mate ^^

If you want to take a look at a couple of my works, you can find it on my FA page: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/whitefur15 
Or on my AO3 account: https://archiveofourown.org/users/WhiteFur


----------



## redhusky (Dec 1, 2022)

So are you just starting out? If you do need an idea might I suggest doing stories based off of pictures? Because I have an idea of a romance picture I once did that I plan on redoing.


----------



## WhiteFur (Dec 1, 2022)

Yep, I'm just starting off. I don't have much experience, but I'm learning a lot by working on requests and on other projects on my own. If you have a request in mind that you want me to do, I'll happily do it mate.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 1, 2022)

WhiteFur said:


> Yep, I'm just starting off. I don't have much experience, but I'm learning a lot by working on requests and on other projects on my own. If you have a request in mind that you want me to do, I'll happily do it mate.


Beware OLD ART! It's from 2006, this and some others people keep bringing up. But it's a good romance topic if that's something you are wanting to practice on. It's from a dream I had. It's all pretty self explanatory but open ended. The husky is my character 'Red".


			http://us-p.vclart.net/vcl/Artists/Richard-Caballero/Sketches/dyslm.jpg


----------



## TaintedLion (Dec 1, 2022)

this looks interesting!
i've got this piece that i've had for a couple months, and i just wanted some sort of backstory for the events leading it, like how he broke his wing, maybe with a doctor telling him what's wrong and then plastering up his wing, leading up to the picture








						Login Required -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## WhiteFur (Dec 1, 2022)

redhusky said:


> Beware OLD ART! It's from 2006, this and some others people keep bringing up. But it's a good romance topic if that's something you are wanting to practice on. It's from a dream I had. It's all pretty self explanatory but open ended. The husky is my character 'Red".
> 
> 
> http://us-p.vclart.net/vcl/Artists/Richard-Caballero/Sketches/dyslm.jpg


Ok, I'll get to work on it mate! Do you have a plot in mind mate? I could help create a plot for you if you want.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 1, 2022)

WhiteFur said:


> Ok, I'll get to work on it mate! Do you have a plot in mind mate? I could help create a plot for you if you want.


I was hoping to see what you would come up with since it was a "snippet" in a dream. But if you want me to tell you what I think happened I'll let you know but I fear it might bias what you come up with.


----------



## WhiteFur (Dec 1, 2022)

TaintedLion said:


> this looks interesting!
> i've got this piece that i've had for a couple months, and i just wanted some sort of backstory for the events leading it, like how he broke his wing, maybe with a doctor telling him what's wrong and then plastering up his wing, leading up to the picture
> 
> 
> ...


Hello mate!
I'm glad that you find this interesting ^^
I took a look at the artwork you linked and I think I can come up with a backstory for you mate. Just a couple questions before I get to work: Does Pavlos enjoy skateboarding?


----------



## WhiteFur (Dec 1, 2022)

redhusky said:


> I was hoping to see what you would come up with since it was a "snippet" in a dream. But if you want me to tell you what I think happened I'll let you know but I fear it might bias what you come up with.


Alright, I was just checking in case you had ideas. Is there anything else that I should know before I start writing? (Personality, interests, etc.)


----------



## TaintedLion (Dec 1, 2022)

WhiteFur said:


> Does Pavlos enjoy skateboarding?


Never thought of that. I don't skateboard in real life, I do like riding bikes from time to time. I am pretty clumsy though irl though.


----------



## jxne (Dec 1, 2022)

Hi my character has no backstory at all for her so if you want you can come up with anything for her. Doesn't have to be elaborate or long at all, however much you feel like it. Heres my FA gallery for her: https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/lambey/


----------



## redhusky (Dec 1, 2022)

TaintedLion said:


> this looks interesting!
> i've got this piece that i've had for a couple months, and i just wanted some sort of backstory for the events leading it, like how he broke his wing, maybe with a doctor telling him what's wrong and then plastering up his wing, leading up to the picture
> 
> 
> ...


I like this post, it agrees with my opinion! 

@WhiteFur 
You know, this is kinda taking off. If this clicks with you this could your "thing"!


----------



## redhusky (Dec 1, 2022)

jxne said:


> Hi my character has no backstory at all for her so if you want you can come up with anything for her. Doesn't have to be elaborate or long at all, however much you feel like it. Heres my FA gallery for her: https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/lambey/


Off topic, but that char is adorable!


----------



## WhiteFur (Dec 1, 2022)

TaintedLion said:


> Never thought of that. I don't skateboard in real life, I do like riding bikes from time to time. I am pretty clumsy though irl though.


Ok, I'll switch it to bikes if you like it more over skateboards mate.


----------



## TaintedLion (Dec 1, 2022)

WhiteFur said:


> Ok, I'll switch it to bikes if you like it more over skateboards mate.


I broke my wrist in real life by being hit by a cyclist and falling. Choose whatever you want for the injury method.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 1, 2022)

WhiteFur said:


> Alright, I was just checking in case you had ideas. Is there anything else that I should know before I start writing? (Personality, interests, etc.)


Hmm, not off the top of my head. Have fun with it!


----------



## WhiteFur (Dec 1, 2022)

jxne said:


> Hi my character has no backstory at all for her so if you want you can come up with anything for her. Doesn't have to be elaborate or long at all, however much you feel like it. Heres my FA gallery for her: https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/lambey/


Hello!
I think I can create a backstory for your character mate! But before I could get to work, I have a couple questions concerning the project: What is your character's personality? What is their strengths/weakness? Do you want a tragic, happy, or chill backstory? These will help me figure out their personality so I can write a backstory that fits them. Thanks mate ^^ (sorry for the late reply btw)


----------



## redhusky (Dec 1, 2022)

Congratz on your first complete thread! *High fives*


----------



## WhiteFur (Dec 1, 2022)

Thanks mate! I wouldn't have reached it if y'all hadn't stopped by ^^


----------



## redhusky (Dec 1, 2022)

WhiteFur said:


> Thanks mate! I wouldn't have reached it if y'all hadn't stopped by ^^


Oh pshaw! U_U


----------



## jxne (Dec 1, 2022)

WhiteFur said:


> Hello!
> I think I can create a backstory for your character mate! But before I could get to work, I have a couple questions concerning the project: What is your character's personality? What is their strengths/weakness? Do you want a tragic, happy, or chill backstory? These will help me figure out their personality so I can write a backstory that fits them. Thanks mate ^^ (sorry for the late reply btw)


She's a bit shy in social situations, but does have confidence when it comes down to getting things done. For the backstory i have a few things about her that could help you with that. For example her third eye is a defect and also doesnt actually work, as in she doesn't get any sight from it and also the eye moves on its own independently almost as if it was a different organism. Also despite having a fish tail and some fins, shes a really bad swimmer with no gills, when other people of the same species are usually good swimmers. Hope this helps you come up with something.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 1, 2022)

jxne said:


> She's a bit shy in social situations, but does have confidence when it comes down to getting things done. For the backstory i have a few things about her that could help you with that. For example her third eye is a defect and also doesnt actually work, as in she doesn't get any sight from it and also the eye moves on its own independently almost as if it was a different organism. Also despite having a fish tail and some fins, shes a really bad swimmer with no gills, when other people of the same species are usually good swimmers. Hope this helps you come up with something.


On the subject, is she "nerdy' she gives off "nerdy" vibes but in a cute and endearing way.


----------



## jxne (Dec 1, 2022)

redhusky said:


> On the subject, is she "nerdy' she gives off "nerdy" vibes but in a cute and endearing way.


A little


----------



## jxne (Dec 1, 2022)

redhusky said:


> On the subject, is she "nerdy' she gives off "nerdy" vibes but in a cute and endearing way


Now that i thought about this more this also perfectly fits her. Could be good to include this for what youre writing.


----------



## WhiteFur (Dec 1, 2022)

jxne said:


> Now that i thought about this more this also perfectly fits her. Could be good to include this for what youre writing.


I'll take that into account mate ^^


----------



## TaintedLion (Dec 4, 2022)

WhiteFur said:


> Ok, I'll switch it to bikes if you like it more over skateboards mate.


go with the "getting hit by a rogue cyclist" method


----------

